# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mbreteresha Geraldina (Appony) Zogu

## erzeni

Nuk mund të lëvizet, por njëkohësisht nuk mund të ndërhyet në trupin e saj. Momentalisht po e mbajmë me oksigjen në sallën e reanimacionit 

LAJMI I FUNDIT/ 

Nëna Mbretëreshë mbërriti me urgjencë në Spitalin Ushtarak në 21.30 

Geraldina në reanimacion 

Mjekët: Eshtë në gjendje shumë të rëndë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Gert Shella

TIRANE

Nëna Mbretëreshë në reanimacion. Mbrëmë në orën 21.30 eskorta mbretërore me sirenat e urgjencës ka frenuar në oborrin e urgjencës së spitalit ushtarak. Zgjedhja e spitalit të ndërtuar nga burri i saj në 1936 ka qenë e kushtëzuar për shkak të afërsisë gjeografike me vilën ku jeton familja mbretërore. Nga njëra prej ambulancave ka dalë Nëna Mbretëreshë në një gjendje të rëndë shëndetsore, edhe pse gjatë gjithë ditës ka qenë në një gjendje normale. Mjeku roje, i cili po merrej mbrëmë me kurimin intensiv të 87-vjeçares, konfirmoi për Gazetën se gjëndja e Geraldinës është mjaft e rëndë. "Eshtë goditja më e rëndë që ka pësuar deri tani"-shtoi më pas një nga njerëzit e Oborrit. 

Godina e spitalit ka qenë e rrethuar nga truproja të oborrit. Mes tyre është parë të lëvizë i shqetësuar Princi Leka. Në orën 22.35 aty kanë mbërritur edhe përfaqësues të Partisë së Legalitetit e shumë admirues të monarkisë, të cilët e kishin marrë lajmin nëpërmjet telefonit. Njëkohësisht në spital ka mbërritur ministri Shëndetësisë Mustafa Xhani dhe mjeku i njohur Spiro Qirko. Bluzat e bardha janë konsultuar mes tyre për ndonjë lëvizje të mundshme të Geraldinës, por më pas kanë hequr dorë nga ai mendim. "Geraldina është në një gjëndje të rëndë dhe nuk mund të lëvizet, por njëkohësisht nuk mund të ndërhyet në trupin e saj. Momentalisht po e mbajmë me oksigjen në sallën e reanimacionit"-kështu deklaroi për Gazetën njëri nga anëtarët e ekipit mjekësor. Pikërisht në ato çaste, ora ishte 23.10, një barrelë ka dalë nga salla e reanimacionit. Mjeku që na shoqëronte konfirmoi se Geraldinës do t'i bëheshin disa radiografi. Më pas mjekët do vendosnin për llojin e mjekimit ose ndërhyrjes. Njëzet minuta më pas Geraldina është rikthyer në sallën e reanimacionit. Në turmën e njerëzve që ndodheshin në korridore nuk dallohej silueta e Leka Zogut. Në ato çaste një fuoristradë është larguar me shpejtësi nga spitali. "Duan të sjellin urgjentisht Leka Zogun" konfirmoi një person që gjatë gjithë kohës qëndronte me celular në vesh. Nëna Mbretëreshë vuan nga një sëmundje e mushkërive e cila e mundon prej vitesh. Kur erdhi në Shqipëri ajo shoqërohej nga një grup mjekësh, ndërsa pak javë më parë u shtrua në një klinikë në Francë.

..................................................  ........








I urojme sherim te shpejte  Zonjes fisnike Geraldines.

----------


## Skenderbegu

sherim te shpejt

----------


## Albo

Lajmi eshte konfirmuar edhe nga disa mjete te tjera informimi.

Ngushellime familjes mbreterore!

----------


## alvi

Ngushullime familjes Zogolli!
Per Zonjen Geraldine thone qe kan qene shume e bukur!
Rafmet paste e i qofte toka e lehte!

----------


## Tal Aga

Po, në radio lajmëruan se mbrëmë ndërroi jetë nëna mbretëreshë, ndjesë pastë!

Zoti i lashtë shëndoshë Lekën me familje!
Ngushëllime gjithashtu të gjithë shqiptarëve që e kanë ndjerë ate si mretëreshë të tyren.

----------


## ganoid

Ngushëllimet për vdekjen e Nënës Mbretëreshë Geraldinë e cila ndërroi jetë mbrëmë, do të fillojnë sot në orën 12.00, si fillim në sallën e konferencave pranë zyrave të oborrit mbretëror në Tiranë, tha zëdhënësi i oborrit mbretëror. Ai njoftoi se, pranë kësaj zyre është vendosur edhe një libër ngushëllimi, ndërkohë që trupi i të ndjerës vazhdon të qëndrojë në morgun e Spitalit Ushtarak në Tiranë . Po kështu zyra e shtypit të oborrit mbretëror me qënder në Paris, vazhdon lajmërimet e familjeve të tjera mbretërore në Europë dhe më gjerë

----------


## Skenderbegu

ngushllime families mbreterore shqiptare dhe gjith shqiptave ne bot se geraldina ishte mbreteresha e gjith shqipetarve dhe do te jet ne zemrat tona.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Te qofte i lehte dheu Shqiptar Nene Mbretereshe ,
Gjithmone do mbetesh ne zemrat e Shqptarve ,ashtu sic ishte si trandafil i bardhe .

----------


## Brari

Presidenti Rugova ngushëlloi Lartmadhërinë e Tij, mbretin Leka I


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Prishtinë, 23 tetor 2002 (QIK) 

- Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, me rastin e vdekjes së Nënës Mbretëreshë, Gjeraldinë, i ka drëguar një telegram ngushëllimi Lartmadhërisë së Tij, Mbreti Leka I. 

Në këtë telegram ngushëllimi thuhet: 


- Lartmadhëria Juaj, Mbreti Leka I, 

Me rastin e vdekjes së Nënës Mbretëreshë, Gjeraldinë, pranoni ngushëllimet e mia të thella dhe të popullit të Kosovës. 

Nëna Mbretëreshë, Gjeraldinë, ishte Mbretëresha e Parë e Shqiptarëve pas Skënderbeut, që mbajti dhe ruajti me nder kurorën hyjnore. 

Lartmadhëria e Saj do të mbetet në kujtimin e shqiptarëve si Mbretëreshë e nderuar, Nënë mbretëreshë e dashur, që e ruajti Kurorën me nder e krenari. 

Kosovarët do ta kenë në kujtim për të mirë përkujdesin e saj për Kosovën, për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës.
I qoftë i lehtë Dheu i Shqipërisë, që e deshi aq shumë, ku ndërroi jetë. 

Zoti e bekoftë Nënën Mbretëreshë. 

Zoti e bekoftë Shqipërinë. 

Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën. 


-----------

----------


## Jesushaus

NGUSHELLIMET E MIA TE PERZEMERTA FAMILJES MBRETERORE!!
GJEJA ME E MIRE ESHTE QE VDIQ NE VENDIN E VET, GJE QE E DESHIRONTE ME GJITHE ZEMER DHE QE IA ARRITI.

----------


## Brari

TIRANË (26 Tetor) 

- Trupi i pajetë i Nënës Mbretëreshë Geraldinë, u përcoll sot në varrezat e Sharrës, ku do të prehet përkohësisht. Në varrimin e saj morën pjesë pjesëtarë të familjes mbretërore, politikanë dhe njerëz të thjeshtë, simpatizantë të monarkisë. Deputeti demokrat Pjetër Arbnori, tepër i emocionuar mbajti fjalimin e lamtumirës. Ai kujtoi copëza nga historia e jetës së Nënës Mbretëreshë, nga martesa e saj me mbretin Zog, endjet në mërgim dhe rikthimin në Shqipëri. "Geraldina ishte mbretëresha e parë e Shqipërisë moderne, bashkëshortja e mbretit të shqiptarëve Ahmet Zogu, kontesha hungareze që ruajti dinjitetin, pastërtinë dhe madhështinë deri në fund të jetës", tha Arbnori. Ai e qujati Geraldinën një shpirt të bardhë në këtë botë të njollosur. 

ro/mr (BalkanWeb)

----------


## Eni

Ngushellime Familjes Mbreterore.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

po mbi eshtrat e Mbretit Zog I si do te veprohet nga Familja Mbreterore dhe vete shteti shqiptar ?

Une di qe eshtrat e Mbretit prehen ne France.

A eshte menduar qe ato te rikthehen ne Shqiperi ku e meritojne te jene ?

----------


## Kallmeti

NEW YORK NY : Atë që duhej ta bënim ne shqiptarët shumë më mirë se sa ne e bënë të huajt. Kjo mbase është një fatkeqësi e kombit tonë, që në vend se ne të jemi ata të cilët nderojmë edhe kujtojmë figura të tilla kaq dinjitoze, figura të cilat janë krenaria dhe nderi i kombit, duhet të na i tregojnë të tjerët se kush jemi dhe kemi qënë në shqiptarët. Po të mos kishte shkruar kaqë shumë media botërore( ajo amerikane vecanerishte), kaqë shumë gjëra sa që nuk i dimë ne shqiptarët, kurr se do të na shkonte mëndja se kush jemi me të vërtet. Se jemi një nga popujtë me të qyteruar e të nderuar, Ballkanit. 

   Vdekja e Nanës Mbretëreshë Geralidina Appony, vetëm në SHBA-s, pati faqe të tëra gazetash e informacionesh të të gjitha formave. Në disa raste ato dukej se mburreshin se ajo kishte gjak të lidhur me kombin amerikan , si gazeta New York Times e cila me atë titull te madh hapte dhe faqen(metropol) ne gazetë. Thuajse të gjitha mjetet informative amerikane dhe ato nga më presitigjozet në botë, i kushtuan shkrime të tëra "Cinderelles" shqiptare, Nanës Mbretëresh Geralidina Appony, me rastin e vdekjes. Çfarë nuk shkruan ato me fjalët më të bukura e kanë përshkruar ato jetën e kësaj gruaje të zgjuar, të bukur, bujare e fisnike. Geraldina e Shqipërisë siç u pëlqen atyre ta thërasin atë, qe si gruaja e Mbretit Zog, e cila për një vit ishte dhe e para zonjë Evropjane me gjak Amerikan. Geralidina vdiq të martën në Tiranë. Ajo ishte 87 vjeçare. Jeta e asaj ishte si një fantasi nga ato të filmave të Hollivudit. Megjithse ajo ishte zonjë, familja e asaj u bënë aq fukara në fillim sa që ajo arriti të shiste kartolina në Museun Kombëtar të Budapestit, kur ajo nuk ishte veçse 20 vejçare. 

The  New York Times: Në këtë kohë Mbreti Zog, i cili thuhej se po kërkonte një grua fisnike pa fotografinë e saj para Muzeut Kombëtar- Budapest. Ata e panë njëri - tjetrin për herë të parë ditën e Vitit të ri 1938, dhe mbas 10 ditëve ata shpallën fejesën e shumë shpejtë, u martuan, dasma e tyre ishte me të vertet madhështore. Velloja e "Cirendeles" siç ka qef t'a quaj autori, kishte një diamand të lartë me lule portokalli dhe fustani i asaj ishte mbushur përplot me perla. Pesëmbëdhjet fëmijë me kostume kombëtare duartrokitën të parët hyrjen në sall, fiset mike e armike u bënë bashkë e po pinin verë. Nga peshqeshet më të bujshëme të dasmës mondane ishte dhe e një Mercedesi nga Hitleri, me të cilin dhe miqësia mbaroj shpejt pasi që Shqipëria nuk pranojë të bëjë koalicion me Gjermaninë naziste. Një vit më vonë, Italia e pushtoj Shqipërinë, dhe Geraldina e cila ishte në fazën së gruas që sa po ka lindur, ashtu..... u largua me foshnjën pesë ditëshe me një ambulancë nga malet e jug lindjes së Shqipërisë, deri sa doli në Greqi. Mbreti me 115 anëtarët të oborrit tij, duke marr dhjetëra valixhe të rënda midis tyre dhe stolira floriri u përqëndrua në këtë vend fillimisht si transit. Kështu që me këtë rrugë vdiqën dhe dëshirat e Geraldines për një mbretëri të gjatë.

Miami Herald : Mbretëresha Geralidinë e gjatë dhe e bukur, megjithë propozimet e saja nuk pranoj asnjëher që ajo të luajë në filma, pasi që pati oferta nga kinematografitë e njohura botërore si Hollivudi. Një muaj në Kështjellen e Versait, një muaj tek pallati mbretëror në Egjypt kur ishte gjallë Mbreti Farruk me gjak shqipëtari ishin për familjen mbretërore në egzil, për tu perzantuar. Kur ata u larguan nga Egypti, Mbreti Zog e bëri më të lehtë situatë e tyre, kur, ai, futi në bursën e Europës një pjesë të floririt Shqiptar, pasuri personale, dhe e kalojë atë në bankat Zvicerane dhe Anglese. Akti i fundit i Mbretit Zog, para se të largohej nga Shqipëria ishte ai që i kërkoj popullit shqiptarë të "luftojnë të gjithë së bashku deri tek pika e fundit të gjakut për pavarsinë e të gjitha trojve, shqiptare."

Los Angels Time: Geraldine Apponyi u lind në Budapest më 6 Gusht 1915. Babai i saj ishte aristokrati Kont Gyula Apponyi de Nagy-Appony dhe mamaja e asaj ishte Gladys Virginia Stewart, nga një familje e vjetër në Virginia,familje e cila është nga të parat në këtë vend dhe ndaj shteti federal Virginia edhe sot quhet nga që ka marrë emrin e kësaj familje fisnike europiane. Ndërsa , revista e njohur Time theksonte se  "Through her mother, Queen Geraldine descended from Isaac Stearns, whose other colourful descendants include President Richard Nixon (Queen Geraldines eighth cousin once removed), and the Mormon leader Brigham Young." Geraldina nga lidhja e gjakut bie kushuri i tetë me ish-presidentin Nikson. Gjyshi i Geraldinës ishte nji oficer i madh në oborrin mbretëror, Hapsburg. Por në atë kohë mbretëritë e Evropës Qëndrore po vinin më në fund mbas humbjes së fuqisë. Pasuria dhe prestigji i mbretërive mbas Luftës së parë Boterore ra shumë. Babai i Geraldinës vdiq në 1924, dhe e ëma pasë vdekjes së të shoqit, u martua me një oficer Francezë. Familja e edukoj Geraldineë dhe dy motrat e saj në shkollat hungarez. 

Kur ajo ishte 17 vjeçe, fotografia e Geraldinës u bë simbol i bukurisë tek monarchistat hungarez. Një nga ato fotografit e cila ka mbritur origjinale edhe në ditët e sotëme përdoret në shumë revista e kartolina. Në atë kohë, Mbreti Zog, që u bë nga më i madhi i fisit të Zogollve u bë edhe kryeministër pastaj monarku i parë Shqiptarë, i cili në atë kohë quhej edhe "Napoeloni i Ballkanit" por njohësit e tij thonë se ai nuk ishte i kënaqur me këtë cilësim. Mbretit Zog kundërshatrët e tij i bënë disa atentate . Njëri prej tyre është ai ku atë gati e vranë në 1931 kur ai po dilte nga Opera e Vienës. Nëna e i ati i tij kujdeseshin gjithmonë me guzhinën mbretërore së mos dikush fuste edhe ndonjë helm tek ushqimet e tija. 

Megjithse Mbreti Zog i konfesionit Muslyman dhe një njeri që thuhej se paguante deri në 1 miljon dollar për të gjetur një grua të bukur dhe më të pasur se veten, ra në dashuri me Katoliken Romane Hungarese, Geralidinen, pa para. Ai e thëriti atë në Shqipëri, dhe ajo erdhi për herë të parë në 25 dhejtor ditën e Krishtlindjeve më 1937. Ajo u bë princesh kur e pranoj kërkesën e Mbretit që ajo të qëndronte edhe për vitin e ri e më vonë për gjithmon. Geraldina që më parë nuk i njihte shqiptarët u bë shumë e dashur dhe i pëlqenin jashtë mase shqiptarët. Kur, Geralidina erdhi në Shqipëri, zëvëndës/kryeministri i Shqipërisë i dha asaj si peshqesh një kulet violet me afersisht $500,000( 10 miljon dollarë me paret e sotëme) Geralidina një grua bujare dhe fisnike ja dha ato pare si ndihmë humanitare tek grupet shqiptare, në Amerikë , simbas gazetës Neë York America. Geraldina ishte një besimtare e mirë ajo megjithse u martua me një Muslima, ajo vazhdojë të jet një Katolike deri në fund dhe bëri martësën me një ceremoni civile në 27 Prill 1938.

Kjo martesë kishte më shumë politikë se sa gëzimin martesorë. Mbasë një viti fantazia e Geraldinës do të mbaronte. Gazeta New York Herald Tribune shkrojë se Geraldina, në atë kohë ishte veçse 22 vjeçare, dhe "dukej si kur po martohej me aleancën Romë-Berlin, përveç mbretit." Gazeta shtoj se ajo "me siguri po martohesh me politikën e jashtme të Mussolinit." Por, në Prill 1939, trupat Italiane erdhën si pushtues dhe okupuan Shqipërinë, Mbreti, Mbreteresha, së bashku me familjen mbretërore u arratisën. Konti Galeazzo Ciano, ministri i jashtem Italian, që ishte edhe në dasmën e Mbretit Zog patë ardhur me aroplan ushtarak. Italianët e justifikuan pushtimin e Shqipërisë me atë sepse Mbreti po i përdorte fondet Italiane gabimisht. Por, analistët dhe politikanët e asaj kohe më shumë besojnë se Mussolini, ishte xheloz sepse Hitleri po kërkonte tokë në Shqipëri, dhe Italia ishte më afër Shqipërisë nuk e lejonte një gjë të till. 

Kështu që familja mbretërore shqiptare kalojë në shumë vende duke filluar nga Greqia, Turqia, Rumania, Polonia, shtetet Baltike, Suedia, Belgium, dhe në Francë para së të rrinin në Hotelin Ritz në Londër. Ata, pastaj lëvizën për në Egjypt me ftesën e Mbretit të Egypitit Farruk. Mbreti Farruk me origjinë shqiptare u bë mirëptitësi i Mbretërisë Shqiptare në egzil. Kur, egjytianët larguan mbretin Faruk në 1952, Mbreti Zog me gjithë familjen lanë Kajron dhe lëvizën në Paris. Në Parisë ku mbreti Zog, jetojë gjatë shpëtoj nga shumë raste, kur kundër jetës së tij kurdiseshin atentate nga sigurimi shqiptarë dhe agjenturat serbe deri sa ai vdiq nga vdekja natyrore i sëmurë në 1961. Geraldina më pasaj jetojë në Spanjë dhe së fundi në Johanesburg - Afrikë e Jugut, para se të kthehej në Shqipëri ku ajo kishte dëshirën e saj .

----------


## Kallmeti

fotoja

----------


## Albo

*Geraldina, këshillat e çmuara për mbretin*

Historia e konteshës së re hungareze, e cila i rrëmbeu zemrën mbretit të shqiptarëve. Kush është Geraldinë Apony, e cila do të kthehej në mbretëreshën e shqiptarëve Jeta e saj jo e lehtë në krah të mbretit Zog, e si ishin vitet larg Shqipërisë. Të gjitha sekretet e gruas jo të zakontë të historisë sonë vijnë në një rrëfim që ajo i ka bërë gazetares franceze Josephine Dedet

Alda Bardhyli



Kontesha Geraldina Apony kishte vetëm pak orë që kishte mbërritur në Shqipëri, ku e veshur me një fustan të gjatë dhe elegant që kishte marrë me vete posaçërisht për këtë moment, hyri në ballon që mbreti Zog jepte me rastin e vitit të ri. Mes dy mijë të ftuarve, kontesha Apony dhe mbreti Zog do të takoheshin për herë të parë. Gjatë rrugës për të ardhur për në Shqipëri, kur rrezet e fundit të diellit zhyteshin tej në ujërat e Adriatikut, ajo e kishte sjellë shpesh në mendje portretin e tij, përshkruar nga Jozef Suari. Çehrja, flokët, mustaqet e mbretit janë biondë. Vishet me elegancë, ka një joshje natyrore, megjithëse ndonjëherë është nervoz. Kuraja e tij është e pakundërshtueshme, krejt si inteligjenca dhe kapacitetet e tij intuitive. Por, nga ky përshkrim i Suarit, dhe mijëra imazheve që ajo kishte përshkruar në mendje për të, tashmë e ndanin vetëm disa minuta nga takimi i vërtetë Kur princesha Senije i afrohet dhe i thotë se tashmë do të shkojnë të takohen me mbretin, gruaja e re ndien se nuk i mban dot më këmbët. Me mendjen e tendosur nga takimi i menjëhershëm vajza e re nuk shikon që të gjitha vështrimet po përqendroheshin drejt saj: adhurim, simpati, kureshtje, madje edhe armiqësi nga disa diplomatë të huaj, të gjitha këto ndjenja njerëzore dhe kontradiktore, të cilat ajo do ti mësonte më vonë. Po arrinim në fund të sallës, kur befas pashë para meje një burrë trupmadh e të hollë, shumë elegant, që po bisedonte me një shef të misionit të huaj. U kthye nga unë dhe duke ndeshur për herë të parë vështrimin e tij, ndjeva një shqetësim të habitshëm. Kishte sy bojëqielli, zhbirues dhe robërues. Ky moment nuk do të hiqej kurrë nga kujtesa e konteshës së re hungareze. As atëherë kur në shtëpinë e saj në Afrikën e Jugut, dyzet e tetë vjet më vonë pas këtij momenti, sytë e saj shkëlqenin sikur të ndodheshin sërish në atë ballo, teksa i tregonte historinë e jetës së saj, gazetares franceze Josephine Dedet. Mbreti më ngriti menjëherë me një buzëqeshje magjepse dhe më falënderoi që kisha ardhur në vendin e tij, duke më pyetur nëse kisha udhëtuar mirë. Smunda veçse të belbëzoja një përgjigje. Shumë persona afroheshin për ta përshëndetur, por të motrat, princeshat, na rrethonin si për të na mbrojtur nga kureshtjet e turmës. Mbreti i prezantoi me radhë, pastaj më zgjati një kupë shampanjë shkreptitëse. Gishtat tanë u çikën dhe saktësisht në këtë çast dritat u fikën. Tronditja kishte qenë kaq e fortë saqë e lëshova gotën; ajo u thye në mijëra copëra, ndërsa po kumbonin dymbëdhjetë goditjet e mesnatës. Nga të gjitha anët oshtinin duartrokitje dhe britma hareje: ishim në 1938-n, kujton mbretëresha Geraldinë. Me tu ndezur dritat, e ngurosur në kuptimin e saktë të fjalës, nuk dinte si mund ti shpëtonte kësaj gjendjeje të vështirë. Mbreti krejt i shtendosur, por pa dyshim i prekur nga ankthi i vajzës së re, e fton për të ngrënë. Konfuze, por e lehtësuar, ajo niset drejt bufesë në formë patkoi, mbi të cilën shndriste një servis madhështor prej ari të kulluar, ku ishte gdhendur kaska e Skënderbeut, emblema e monarkisëMe një zë të ëmbël e bindës, Zogu sjell ndërmend si hyrje, kujtimet e lumtura të dy viteve që ka kaluar në Vjenë gjatë Luftës së Parë. Ai nuk do të mund të gjente jehonë më të favorshme në zemrën e Geraldinës, kur edhe atë e lidh një dashuri e veçantë me kryeqytetin austriak. Çliruar tani nga frika e saj, ajo dëgjon e nënshtruar tregimet e mbretit dhe konkretisht atë të qëndrimit të tij të fundit dhe të paharruar në Vjenë, më 1931. Zogu në atë kohë ishte viktimë e një helmimi aksidental apo të provokuar? Kishte dalë se ishte me origjinë të një ulcere të rrezikshme stomaku dhe kishte vendosur të konsultohej me specialistë të shquar vjenezë Mbreti ishte elokuent. Geraldina e dëgjonte me vëmendje. Se kisha më vetëdijen e kohës, as të botës që na rrethonte. Thjesht kisha harruar ku isha. Mbreti më tha se orët e gjata i qenë dukur të shkurtra, kujtonte ajo Fytyra e saj kishte mbetur e bukur dhe pse i kishte kaluar të 70-at. E tërhequr gjithnjë nga historia e hungarezes që i rrëmbeu zemrën mbretit të shqiptarëve, Josephinë Dedet udhëtoi drejt Afrikës së Jugut, ku tashmë familja mbretërore jetonte në ekzil duke i kërkuar ti rrëfente jetën e saj, për ta shkruar në një libër. Dhe pse në fillim hezitoi, më pas mbretëresha Geraldinë vendosi të rrëfehej për Dedet. Libri i quajtur Geraldina, mbretëresha e shqiptarëve, u botua në Francë në vitin 1997, dhe është ribotuar sërish në vitin 2012. Libri është një rrëfim për jetën e një gruaje të jashtëzakonshme, e cila është konsideruar si një nga zgjedhjet më të denja të mbretit. Për autoren nuk ka asgjë të habitshme në faktin që mbreti Zog zgjodhi Geraldinën vajzën e madhe të kontit Xhula Aponi nga Nagi-Aponi dhe të konteshës së lindur Gledis Stjuart, një amerikane me prejardhje skoceze e irlandeze, për të mbretëruar përkrah tij mbi shtetin më të panjohur të Europës. Nëse vajza e re rrjedh nga një prej familjeve më të shquara të Hungarisë, në vijën e gjyshes nga nëna, ajo është lindur konteshë dë Strahviç, Seherr-Tos, farefis me pjesën më të madhe të dinastive mbretërore e perandorake të kontinentit. Edhe cilësitë e zemrës dhe të inteligjencës e paracaktojnë për tu ngjitur në fron. E megjithatë, deri në moshën njëzetvjeçare si mund ta imagjinonte vallë kontesha Geraldinë fatin që do të bëhej zot i saj? Kështu ajo do të bëhej mbretëreshë vetëm për një vit, deri në pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia. Në këtë kohëzgjatje të kufizuar, mbretëresha Geraldinë nuk ka qenë një mbretëreshë operetë, por përkundrazi, përfaqësuesja autentike e një populli krenar për të kaluarën dhe për historinë e tij mijëravjeçare përpara se ta rrëmbente stuhia e madhe e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Jeta e pazakontë e një mbretëreshe, Shqipëria e viteve të Geraldinës, vijnë në rrëfimin e ndier që gazetarja Dedet bën për të me shumë dashuri Më poshtë për Shqip, Josephinë ndan disa detaje nga kohët e saj me mbretëreshën Geraldinë

Si e kujtoni takimin e parë me mbretëreshën Geraldinë. Si mund të na e përshkruani këtë takim?

Ne ishim takuar më përpara në Ranburg (afër Johanesburgut, Afrika e Jugut) në janar të vitit 1996, dhe për një vit kishim mbajtur lidhje përmes letrave. Unë i shkruaja shpesh, duke e pyetur rreth familjes së saj, fëmijërisë, rinisë mes Hungarisë, Austrisë dhe Francës, takimit me mbretin Zog, dhe si e zbuloi Shqipërinë. Të gjitha pyetjeve të mia ajo i kthente përgjigje. Falë letrave të gjata të shkëmbyera mes nesh, kishim filluar të ishim të afërta për njëra-tjetrën. Më në fund, në vitin 1996, unë shkova ta takoja atë në Afrikën e Jugut, ku ajo jetonte bashkë me të birin Lekën dhe familjen e tij dhe me motrën e saj, konteshën Virginia Apony, të cilën e kisha njohur më parë edhe në Francë. Mbretëresha Geraldinë dhe motra e saj Virginia më pritën me shumë dashamirësi dhe me një thjeshtësi që nuk e prisja. Ato ishin dy zonja të mëdha. Mbretëresha Geraldinë ishte akoma e bukur dhe elegante. Ne patëm biseda të gjata në një atmosferë tepër të ngrohtë.



Përse vendosi mbretëresha Geraldinë tju tregonte ju historinë e jetës së saj?

Në fillim ajo hezitoi, për shkak të shëndetit të saj të brishtë, por dhe pasi disa vite më parë ajo kishte mbetur e zhgënjyer rreth një libri të botuar për të në Britaninë e Madhe, shkruar nga Barbara Carlands, një libër i cekët pa baza historike. Ajo i trembej një tjetër libri si i ai. Por, vëllai i saj Guy Girauld dhe motra e saj Virginia, insistuan që ajo të më besonte mua, dhe të pranonte tu përgjigjej pyetjeve të mia. Unë i kisha shkruar shumë letra dhe më vonë në një program në radio ajo kishte shpjeguar me shumë dashamirësi se kisha bekimin e saj për këtë libër.

Cila është për ju pjesa më interesante e rrëfimit të saj?

Jeta në Shqipëri për një vit la gjurmë të thella në jetën e saj. Ajo ra në dashuri me vendin dhe gjatë viteve të qëndrimit në emigrim nuk e harroi asnjëherë këtë. Kur unë e pyeta njëherë A mendoni ndonjëherë për Shqipërinë? Ajo u përgjigj menjëherë: Gjithë kohën, dhe kjo ishte thjesht e vërteta. Të gjitha mendimet dhe lutjet e saj ishin për shqiptarët që vuanin nën regjimin e Enver Hoxhës. Regjimi komunist (mungesa e lirisë, torturat, varfëria, uria etj.) e tmerronin atë.

Si e përshkruante mbretëresha Geraldinë dashurinë për mbretin Zog?

Dashuria mes tyre ishte një dashuri me shikim të parë. Ajo gjithmonë fliste për të me një dashuri e pasion të thellë. Ata patën një jetë të vështirë në ekzil, por dashuria i ndihmoi për tia dalë me kurajë e guxim.

A kishte mbretëresha Geraldinë sekrete. A e ndiet ndonjëherë se ajo u shmangej pyetjeve tuaja?

Pasi e jepte besimin e saj për dikë (ashtu siç e dha për mua) ajo do të tregonte gjithçka. Dhe kur unë i çova librin e printuar për ta lexuar para se ta botoja, ajo nuk më kërkoi të ndryshoja qoftë edhe një fjalë. Ajo respektoi lirinë time si autore. Ishte ndonjëherë e kujdesshme në rrëfimin e saj, pasi ishte një njeri shumë tolerant dhe nuk donte të lëndonte njerëz. Por ajo asnjëherë nuk u përpoq të fshihte apo ta shmangte të vërtetën. Ajo nuk kishte asgjë për të fshehur, pasi shpirti i saj ishte i pastër. Sekreti i saj i vetëm, i cili shpjegon dhe faktin se pse komunistët nuk guxuan të thoshin asnjë fjalë kundër saj, është se tërë jeta e saj u udhëhoq nga dashuria.

Po Hungaria, vendi i saj i lindjes, sa ndikim pati ky vend tek ajo?

Mbretëresha Geraldinë ishte shumë e lidhur me vendin e saj të lindjes, aty ishin paraardhësit e saj, tokat e babait, të cilin ajo e kishte humbur kur ishte vetëm 9 vjeç. Ajo nuk e harroi asnjëherë fëmijërinë, familjen e saj dhe miqtë që pati në Hungari. Ajo ishte shumë e trishtuar duke parë këtë vend të vuajë nën sundimin komunist siç bëri Shqipëria, dhe shumë e lumtur kur pa rënien e këtyre regjimeve më 1989-1990.

Sa e rëndësishme ishte kjo grua në vendimet që merrte mbreti Zog. A influencohej ai prej saj?

Kur ata u martuan, mbreti Zog ishte 42 vjeç dhe Geraldina vetëm 22. Ai kishte qenë beqar për shumë vite, kishte një personalitet të fortë dhe i kishte marrë gjithnjë vetë vendimet e tij. Megjithatë mbretëresha Geraldinë e mësoi gjuhën shqipe shumë shpejt dhe mësoi të merrej vesh shumë mirë me shqiptarët, duke u ndier mirë me ta. I vetëdijshëm për urtësinë dhe mirëkuptimin e saj ndaj njerëzve, mbreti sigurisht që shpesh i kërkonte këshilla. Ajo i dha atij forcë gjatë ekzilit dhe sëmundjes. Përpara se të vdiste, ai i tha asaj se ajo dinte ndoshta më shumë se ai nga politika. Por si mbretëreshë e gjithë shqiptarëve ajo vendosi të mos përzihej në punët e politikës. Ajo thjesht përdori nuhatjen e shkëlqyer diplomatike, njohjen e shumë gjuhëve dhe njohuritë e përgjithshme për të lehtësuar nga prapaskenat e situatat e ndërlikuara sa herë që iu kërkua apo nëse ishte e nevojshme.



Mbreti Zog i dha afat dhjetë ditë vajzës 22-vjeçare hungareze për të menduar mbi propozimin e tij për martesë. Ditët e para në pallatin mbretëror dhe ballafaqimi me gjashtë kunatat 
*
Kur mbreti i propozoi për martesë Geraldinës
*
Pas një nate të shkurtër, Geraldina zgjohet plot me parandjenja. Nëse ngurrimet fillestare janë zhdukur mirë e bukur, ajo provon tani, pa e përcaktuar akoma natyrën e saktë, torturat dhe sfilitjet e një shpirti të dashuruar. Ngathtësia e saj, kupa e shampanjës e thyer, ngjyra veçanërisht pak tërheqëse e fustanit të saj, të gjitha këto i sillen në mendje dhe e bëjnë të skuqet nga turpi. Pasi ka pasur aty për aty përshtypjen se po jeton disa çaste të privilegjuara, tani ajo është e bindur se i ka pëlqyer mbretit. Përfundimisht. Prandaj, në orën dhjetë, duke hyrë në sallën e bukës për të ngrënë mëngjesin me baroneshën Ryling, sa e madhe është habia e saj kur sheh papritur duke mbretëruar mbi tryezë një buqetë madhështore me karafila të kuq në formë zemre! Kthjelluar papritmas, ajo sheh në këtë gjest një provë të re të delikatesës së mbretit. A nuk i kishte marrë me mend ai dyshimet dhe skrupujt e saj prej vajze të re pa përvojë?

Në këtë 1 janar 1938, duke ndjekur një zakon të rrënjosur mirë, mbreti pret urimet e qeverisë dhe të trupit diplomatik. Tërë mëngjesin ia kushton kësaj. Por konteshën Apony e kanë njoftuar që e presin në pallat në orën gjashtëmbëdhjetë për vizitën e saj të parë private. Orët rrjedhin të ngadalta, të pambaruara dhe të ngarkuara me emocione, sepse Geraldina, ta pret mendja dyshon për përmbajtjen e bisedës që do të bëhet. Por tanimë shumë e sigurt për ndjenjat e saj, ajo ka fituar përsëri njëfarë sigurie. Këtë herë, parë ditën, pallati mbretëror shfaqet me dimensionet më modeste. Ndërsa baroneshën Ryling po e shoqëron për në sallonin e verdhë një damë e shoqërisë së princeshave, Geraldina, përshkon sallën e pritjeve, në tërë gjatësinë e saj, parketi prej druri të dyllosur i së cilës është stolisur me qilima të vegjël persianë, me nam si shumë të rrezikshëm për ekuilibrin. Më në fund e ftojnë për të hyrë në zyrën e mbretit. Salla është e gjerë, dekori i saj shumë i përkorë, pothuajse i zhveshur, është reflektim i një personaliteti të efektshëm dhe punëtor, që nuk ngarkohet me detaje dhe di të shkojë drejt dhe në thelbësoren. Me përjashtim të një tryeze prej akaju masiv, asnjë mobilie nuk ka për të zbukuruar dhomën. Por ajo ndriçohet nga portëdritare të lëna gjysmë të hapura në këtë ditë me diell dhe që shohin në një park të bukur plot hije. Një aromë delikate duhani, mbreti pi shumë cigare, madje tepër pretendojnë disa, mbush ajrin. Kështu pra, mobilie nuk ka, por përkundrazi një tablo shumë e madhe varur mbi skrivani tërheq vështrimin në një mënyrë të papërballueshme. Ajo paraqet një grua brune, me mollëzat e dala, me sy paksa të tërhequr në cepa, veshur shqiptarçe: nëna e mbretit, Sadije Zogu, lindur në Toptani, vdekur më 1934. Portreti zë në mënyrë domethënëse një vend qendror dhe dëshmon admirimin që ka Ahmet Zogu për këtë grua të jashtëzakonshme. Mbreti është vetëm në tryezën e punës, që e lë menjëherë për të pritur Geraldinën. Më puthi dorën, gjë që zakonisht nuk e bënte kurrë, dhe më tregoi një kanape që se kisha vënë re duke hyrë, sepse ndodhej në një pjesë të futur. Aty, ulur pranë e pranë, të mbrojtur nga vështrimet, ne mundëm më në fund të flisnim lirshëm. Çdo hyrje ishte e tepërt, prandaj mbreti më pyeti drejtpërdrejt nëse pranoja të bëhesha gruaja e tij, komenton thjesht mbretëresha Geraldinë. Këshillat smë kishin munguar, si në Budapest ashtu edhe në Tiranë. Vajzës së re i kishin sugjeruar qëndrimet, fjalët që duhej të thoshte. Njëri nga anëtarët e delegacionit zyrtar, dërguar nga Zogu në Hungari, njëfarë Koçi, shqiptar nga origjina, por aventurier nga gjendja shoqërore, ishte bërë copë për ti ngulitur konteshës Apony disa mësime të komplikuara. Geraldina, pa dashur, e kishte dëgjuar, ndonëse smendonte ti përdorte kurrsesi. Por, nëse para nisjes për në Shqipëri, këto lloj provash nuk i kishin pëlqyer, tani më shumë se asnjëherë i dukeshin absurde. Sisha mësuar të flisja me një burrë njëzet vjet më të madh se unë, vazhdon mbretëresha, por në këtë çast druajtjet e mia u avulluan. Thashë çmë diktonte zemra dhe vetëm këtë. E njihnim pak njëri-tjetrin, por unë nuk mund ti bëja ballë joshjes që buronte nga tërë personi i tij: tanimë e ndieja veten të dashuruar. Pa mundur ti analizoja ndjenjat e mia, e dija që kurrë skisha takuar ndonjë burrë si ai. Natyrshmëria e Geraldinës e kishte përforcuar mbretin, po të ishte nevoja, në vendimin e tij. Kështu, ajo që kishte ndier që ditën e parë për hungarezen e re, tanimë ishte krejt reciproke dhe takimi i tyre, i favorizuar diplomatikisht, ishte preludi i një romani të vërtetë dashurie. Dhjetë ditë reflektim: i tillë është afati i mirësjelljes që mbreti i propozon konteshës Apony, dhjetë ditë në mbarim të të cilave ajo duhet të japë përgjigjen përfundimtare. Duke pritur, merren vesh për tu takuar rregullisht dhe për ta shfrytëzuar këtë kohë për tu njohur më mirë. Geraldina, dashuruar pas njeriut, nuk e harron, megjithatë, vendin mbi të cilin mund të thirret së shpejti për të mbretëruar dhe shpreh dëshirën për ekskursione. Mbreti megjithëse gëzohet për këtë iniciativë, ia kthen mendjen, duke e vlerësuar si më të arsyeshme për të pritur zyrtarizimin e fejesës së mundshme. Në dalje të pallatit, Geraldinën e përmbytin me pyetje dhe e habitin të panjohurit që grinden mes tyre për ti hapur derën e makinës. Zoti Koçi, që ajo se do aspak, natyrisht që nuk ka lajme. Baronesha Ryling, më e rezervuar, pret rrëfime intime me të kapur vilën Toptani. Por kureshtarët edhe ata më qëllimmirët, do të mbeten të habitur, sepse vajza 22-vjeçare nuk është pa tru, përkundrazi. Kufizohesha me buzëqeshje. Në jetën e dy personave ka momente që duhet tu përkasin përgjithmonë atyre, thotë mbretëresha Geraldinë, po kaq fjalëpakët mbi këtë subjekt në ditët e sotme edhe më 1938-n. Rezervë mbretëreshe. Trup gruaje. Ditët e ardhshme Geraldina i bën vizitë familjes mbretërore. Mbreti ka një kunatë, katër nipa e mbesa, një vëlla, princ Xhelalin, por sidomos gjashtë motra, princeshat Adile, Nafije, më të mëdha se ai dhe Senije, Myzejen, Rukije e Maxhide, më të vogla. Adilja dhe Senija janë të martuara, princesha Nafije, e ve. Të gjithë kanë lëshuar mbi të vëllain dashurinë birërore të munguar. Kjo dashuri është përforcuar akoma më shumë nga karakteri patriarkal i familjes shqiptare, si edhe nga admirimi që ato kanë për mbretin. Baba, vëlla, burrë, shef familjeje e klani, hero kombëtar, të tilla janë funksionet e shumta që padyshim përmbush Zogu në subkoshiencën e princeshave, deri në atë shkallë sa ekzistenca e tyre individuale merr për to pak kuptim krahasuar me jetën në bashkësi, me një fjalë shumë orientale, që ato kanë bërë gjithmonë dhe do ta vazhdojnë gjatë viteve të mërgimit. Në mungesë të bashkëshortes mbretërore, deri më sot princeshat kanë përmbushur misione të shumta përfaqësimi. Kësisoj mbretëresha e ardhshme e shqiptarëve duhet të merret vesh me të gjashtë kunatat e saj, si në planin personal, ashtu edhe për gjithë çfarë ka të bëjë me jetën publike. Për momentin Geraldina pak mendon për këtë: ajo është e dashuruar, është 22 vjeçe e përveç kësaj, ajo trashëgon nga origjina amerikane një temperament dinamik e optimist. E pastaj, si do të mund të dyshonte atëherë kur ajo po zbulon çdo ditë arsye të reja për tu lidhur me mbretin? Karizma e tij ishte kaq e fortë sa me këtë ai eklipsonte praninë e të tretëve. Ai tregonte një dhembshuri të madhe për familjen dhe nuk ngrinte kurrë zërin edhe kur i ndodhte të ishte i zemëruar. Përkundrazi, një vështrim apo një fjalë i mjaftonin për të imponuar respekt

Më 10 janar, Geraldina i jep përgjigjen e saj. Para ca ditësh i ka shkruar të motrës Virxhinisë, sesi, për shkak të ndryshimit të papritur të gjendjes, ajo që e kishte vdekje për të shkuar në Shqipëri, tani do ta pranojë kërkesën e mbretit për martesë. Në letrën e saj e motra, që i njeh paragjykimet e mia ndaj udhëtimit të saj, më lutet ti kuptoja arsyet e saj, tregon sot Virxhinia. Kur pranon kërkesën e mbretit, e njofton këtë të fundit për dëshirën e saj për tu kthyer në Hungari, për të ardhur pastaj në Tiranë e shoqëruar nga familja. Ajo u kishte premtuar solemnisht, megjithëse pa i zënë besë shumë, para nisjes së saj. Për habinë e saj të madhe, mbreti nuk tregohet shumë i favorshëm dhe i përmend rrezikun e intrigave, që do të mund të rrënonin projektin e tij. Mjerisht këto nuk janë fjalë në erë: Zogu e di shumë mirë që italianët do të ishin gati për gjithçka për të kompromentuar emrin e mirë të së fejuarës së tij. Pa i përmendur me emër nxitësit e trazirave, ai përpiqet tia kthejë mendjen Geraldinës që të mos largohet nga ai. Mirëpo romantizmi i padjallëzuar i vajzës pajtohet akoma me vështirësi me fjalë që asaj i duken sibiline. Çarmatosur me kaq sinqeritet e ndershmëri mbreti përkulet më në fund. Mirëpo Geraldina ka pasur shumë emocione në këto dhjetë ditë dhe në çastin kur bëhet gati për tu kthyer në vendin e lindjes, ky ritëm i ethshëm e mposht rezistencën e saj Më 30 janar bëhet darka e fejesës në prani të familjes dhe të anëtarëve të qeverisë. Për rastin, e fejuara vë një soliter, katërmbëdhjetë karatësh nga bardhebluja më e kulluar. Një stoli madhështore, nga e cila duhet të ndahet me shpirt të vdekur më 1961, për ti bërë bashkëshortit një varrim të denjë dhe thjesht për të mbijetuar. Sa për mbretin ai vë një unazë hungareze prej ari, safiri e rubini që i përkiste kontit Xhula Apoloni. Fejesa e sovranit i nënshtrohet votës së Dhomës, thirrën parlamentarët për të shqyrtuar projektrezolucionin e pallatit.

Shqip

----------


## Albo

Disa foto te tjera te Nenes Mbetereshe Geraldina:

----------

